# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  phần mềm chat cho điện thoai đời thấp

## saolaikhong

em đang dùng *nokia 1680c*. trước đây em dùng *yamee* hay *tytalk* để chat.nhưng mà khoảng hơn 1 tháng nay thì không đăng nhập được vào nữa. chỉ đến đoạn "*authenticating*" thì máy cứ chạy như thế suốt và không vào được. anh[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] chị nào bít có phần mềm nào chat tốt cho điện thoại kiểu này giúp em với. em có dùng vitalk nhưng lằng nhằng wa', dùng chậm lắm.[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## yurycandy

mình thì ko dùng dt trong nước nên mình ko biết thế nào cả .nhưng mình thấy thằng em mình nó dùng ola .
bạn có thể lên google để tìm cách chát trên dt bằng ola chát

----------


## tuongts

> mình thì ko dùng dt trong nước nên mình ko biết thế nào cả .nhưng mình thấy thằng em mình nó dùng ola .
> bạn có thể lên google để tìm cách chát trên dt bằng ola chát


nhưng dt của em chỉ chạy được ola ketchup thui. ko chạy được ola fx, hay 3.9 gì gì đó. chán wa'. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## phuonganh2012

sao máy bạn lại ko chạy dc olafx hay ola 3, bạn thử chưa, máy bạn ko đủ dung lượng bộ nhớ trong ah

----------


## thangpham18

không phải máy nào cũng chạy đc olã hây ola 3 đâu đúng là bộ nhớ máy còn chống rất nhiều nhưng máy đó không hỗ trợ lưu file quá dài có nghĩa là dụng lượng của file đó quá lớn để điện thoại hỗ trợ lưu file, bạn chỉ có thể dùng những chương trình bạn nói ở trên thôi vitalk có gì mà lằng nhằng chứ dùng cái đó còn hay hơn ola ketchup nhiều đó bạn

----------


## nhocmisu@gmail.com

bạn dùng vitakl bản lite ak, hoặc dùng ola noel và fx thử xem ok k

----------


## otootin

với black bery 7290 của mình thì mình dùng phần mềm vi chat ( phải có phiên bản mới thì mới vào đc ) . ko biết điện thoại của bạn có dùng đc vi chat ko nữa ? mình thấy vào chat bằng vi chat cũng nhanh lắm , nếu máy bạn dc hổ trợ về cái này thì bạn nên dùng .

----------

